# 24/7 Led Zeppelin Channel



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

http://www.xmradio.com/ledzeppelin/index.xmc


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Steve are they gonna carry the reunion concert have you heard?


----------



## paja (Oct 23, 2006)

Steve Mehs said:


> http://www.xmradio.com/ledzeppelin/index.xmc


While I'm a big LZ fan(saw them live in '75 at the old Chicago Stadium), I'm NOT a fan of one artist channels. If I want to listen to LZ or any other artist non-stop. I'll pop in a cd. What's next-an all Partridge Family channel?


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

DCSholtis said:


> Steve are they gonna carry the reunion concert have you heard?


Honestly I'm not sure, but I think I read on XMFan, no it won't be carried or atlest not live, but again, I'm not sure or how accurate that was. I tried finding that post, but after searching I can't. Sorry. I'll keep my eyes open for any real info one way or the other though.


----------



## Galaxie6411 (Aug 26, 2007)

I didn't see it on the site anywhere, how permanent will this channel be? I love it. I went on a road trip last week and when there was nothing else on I always had the XMLed channel to turn to. I could go for a Beetles channel as well. I just assume being a one group channel only that it won't last for too long since it is really just a promotion for Mothership.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

paja said:


> While I'm a big LZ fan(saw them live in '75 at the old Chicago Stadium), I'm NOT a fan of one artist channels. If I want to listen to LZ or any other artist non-stop. I'll pop in a cd. What's next-an all Partridge Family channel?


Sirius has an Elvis Channel.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Galaxie6411 said:


> I didn't see it on the site anywhere, how permanent will this channel be? I love it. I went on a road trip last week and when there was nothing else on I always had the XMLed channel to turn to. I could go for a Beetles channel as well. I just assume being a one group channel only that it won't last for too long since it is really just a promotion for Mothership.


XM Led will last until May 8th 2008.


----------



## dervari (Dec 1, 2005)

Thank God it's not permanent. Dedicating an entire channel (and bandwidth) to a single artist is absurd.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Agreed. The only reason for this channel is payola.


----------



## deltafowler (Aug 28, 2007)

The channel is going on a hiatus, but it will ba back.
I would GLADLY trade 20 of the other channels I never listen to for 24/7 Led Zeppelin.


----------



## Galaxie6411 (Aug 26, 2007)

I noticed today it is gone and I haven't listed for a few days so I am not sure when it was taken down but I already miss it. When there is nothing on any of the other channels I always had good 'ol 59 to go to. Maybe the above post about May 8th was really suppose to be March 8th?


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

deltafowler said:


> The channel is going on a hiatus, but it will ba back.
> I would GLADLY trade 20 of the other channels I never listen to for 24/7 Led Zeppelin.


No offence, but why not just get an iPod and load it up with Zeppelin? One artist channels are pretty lame. While I'd still be against it, I could see maybe having an Artist of the Week channel, but a dedicated channel is pretty much payola. Sacrificing bandwidth that could be used for a unique channel for payola is terrible. Sirius started it all with Elvis Radio. There are a lot of channels on XM I don't listen to, but I'd never trade any of them for a 24/7 Metallica, AC/DC or Toby Keith channel.


----------

